# Repair Roof seam Class A



## Idaho Steve (Mar 25, 2011)

The roof seam where the roof meets the front roll back is a heavy globed on white material that has bubbled and cracked when water stands against it it leaks. What is this material and what suggestions do you have for repair and or product the roof is one metal sheet


----------

